# Repair "Quick-Connect" fitting



## Chrissie (Jul 4, 2013)

This question applies to ANY 120V device or appliance that employs a plastic "quick-connect" fitting. For those that don't call it a "quick-connect" fitting like I do, I'll try to describe what I mean, vis a vis my washing machine, as follows: My washing machine motor receives power via a wiring harness consisting of 9 wires. These 9 wires terminate in a plastic "quick-connect" fitting (all 9 wires go into one side of the fitting, the other side of the fitting looks like 9 empty slots with springy copper clips). This "quick-connect" fitting gets attached to the 9 protruding copper tabs on the motor.

Here's my question: ONE of the 9 slots of the "quick-connect" fitting is burned. That is because the springy copper thing in one of the slots is loose. Rather than replace the entire QuickConnect fitting, is there a way to fix just the ONE slot? 

I imagine if I were to apply force to shove out the copper wire (take a screwdriver and push into the slot, while simultaneously pulling out the wire from the other side), I would see a little springy clip crimped onto the end of the wire. I would discard this loose/damage springy clip with a new one, shove it back into the QuickConnect fitting, and "voila" problem solved, right?

If that is something that can be done, what type of local company would sell those parts, e.g. the springy clips, etc?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just wire nut that shiznit.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like a DIY question. I gotta agree, wirenut that and call it a day and a quality repair not resulting in pain or damage. I just had a horrible mental image of someone trying to push the wires out of the quick connect with a screwdriver. Watch your hands!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Or use a male and female crimp that way u could take it apart if need be


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My washer is jerry rigged with fastons, butt splices, and wirenuts. Held together with tek screws. :lol:


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Solder the wires to the motor and use shrink tube.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.radioshack.com/family/in...um=RSCOM&znt_source=CAT&znt_content=CT2032231


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Use a molox insertion tool to remove it replace the pin.


----------

